
Lyrebird merged with Descript, launches text-based podcast dialogue editing - carlosdp
https://www.descript.com/post/descript-podcast-studio-and-other-news
======
guu
I've used earlier versions of Descript and felt it was a little too early. I
liked the transcription and text editing capabilities but making fine tuned
edits was not as easy as a DAW. I'm looking forward to giving this new version
a try.

The feature where you can write text to generate your own voice sounds both
super cool and terrifying.

